# Maybe on Clomid again



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

As some of you may remember I got a   on my 3rd cycle of 50mg clomid, well sadly I have just had mc #4.

My laproscopy scheduled for 5th Jan was cancelled and due to holidays I can't speak to my consultant until next week so I am not sure if I will be back to the bottom of the 6 month waiting list, whether I will be back on clomid or something else all together??!!

Good luck to everyone in 2006, lets hope we see lots of   in the New Year.

Love Tracy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tracy hun...so so sorry about your mc  
Wish there was something I could say or do to make things better but please allow yourself time to heal emotionally as well as physically 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Tracey. I'm so sorry   to you

Kim xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Tracey
I am so sorry for your loss. I just dont know what to say as i know that nothing will make you feel better. Take minxys advice and take time heal. 
Sending you a big  

Love  Sal x


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Tracy,

I am really sorry to hear your bad news about your m/c. 

Lots of hugs to you.

Mollie xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi cycle buddy

have already pm'd you - but hope you are ok. let me know how you get on when you finally get to see your consultant.

I know you're probably not feeling like it now - but here's to a Happy New Year for you and dh.

S
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Tracy,
So sorry to hear about your m/c ,Sending you lots of  and thinking about you and dh.
Gossips.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracey hun if you want to PM please do I had a BFP just before you but had an early m/c just before Xmas.

Hope you feel better soon let us know what your cons say - I have an appointment on 30th January but this was my first month on clomid so guess they will keep me on it.

Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your m/c....


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm really sorry for your loss


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Tracey and Sarah,
  
So very sorry to hear of your loss.i had a m/c in august so can understand a little of the grief you are experiencing.The thing that helped me was knowing i wasn't alone dh was as devasted as me and we hung on in here for each other.

Love Candle


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes, I realy appreciate it  

I have been feeling very low the last couple of days and was due back to work today but me and dh have taken today and tomorrow off, just to spend some time together and try and get some appointments sorted out.

I got confirmation of my last blood test from the EPU today, the hormome went from 72 down to 22, so they don't need to see me anymore as it shows a complete m/c (no risk of eptopic, etc)

I have left messages for my consultants secretary, but have had no call back yet, I am wondering if she is not back until tomorrow??!!  I have also left a message about rescheduling my cancelled laproscopy, but again no call back yet!

I am thinking she may want me to have the lap before going back on clomid, but I am just guessing and really need some answers....

Anyway, sorry I am rambling on, I am going to have a glass of wine and let dh pamper me for the evening  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Make the most of it Tracy - you deserve it!

as for the consultants secretary - maybe they're just 'catching up today' and will get round to returning people's calls tomorrow.

I know when I went to my clinic last week there was a notice up politely telling people not to ring when they were shut over Xmas, and that there wouldn't even be an answerphone on. 

try again tomorrow hon - if anything, at least you know which direction your consultant wants you to go in.

take care

S
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks S, they finally called me back at 5.30pm and I have an apppointment for this Friday.

I will let you know how it goes.

Love Tracy
xxx


----------

